
Ask HN: Suggestions to Make Alphago Zero Clone - aurelianito
Hello everybody!<p>I want to make an Alphago Zero clone from scratch in Python, as an excuse to learn about deep learning.<p>Which toolkit should I use? Tensorflow? Keras? Other?<p>Would it be better to do a 9x9 version to make training faster?<p>Any recommended resources to read before getting into the task?<p>Any other suggestions?
======
garybake
[https://www.manning.com/books/deep-learning-and-the-game-
of-...](https://www.manning.com/books/deep-learning-and-the-game-of-go) This
is an amazing book that goes over how alpha go works and how to replicate it.
The book uses keras.

